# "Future Big Brother"



## Pinoy_in_NJ

Kumusta!

I'm new to this forum. My parents were born in the Philippines (Mom in Batangas, Dad in Manila) and I was born in the US. However, my parents never taught me Tagalog while I was growing up. My wife (she's American) and I are expecting our second child. We want to have shirt made with the words "I'm going to be a big brother" or "Future Big Brother" in Tagalog on it. 

I can look up the words in a dictionary but I'm good enough with the grammar to know if its correct. I can't ask my parents because we want to go their house with my son wearing the shirt and see how long it takes them to figure it out (Mom - almost immediately, Dad - as soon as Mom tells him).

Any help translating would be greatly appreciated.

Than you so very much in advance.

Ronnie


----------



## Cracker Jack

The translation for ''I'm going to be a big brother'' is ''Magiging kuya ako.''  Future Big Brother is Kuya sa Hinaharap.  But the latter sounds awkward.  I suggest you use the former.

Kuya is an address for an elder brother.  In some cases, only the eldest is called Kuya.  It is also an address of reverence for any male individual who is senior in age.


----------



## Lancel0t

or if you like you could put this translatin also.. "Malapit na akong maing KUYA" which means... I'm about to be a big brother..


----------



## cyrille2188

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> or if you like you could put this translatin also.. "Malapit na akong maing KUYA" which means... I'm about to be a big brother..


 
We don't want spelling mistakes on that shirt! In any case, I think this is the best translation that's been offered so far.

Malapit na akong *maging* Kuya!


----------



## mataripis

"magiging ganap na kuya"


----------

